
ICE Says Foreign Students Can’t Attend Online-Only College This Fall, Despite - anmolparashar
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alisondurkee/2020/07/06/ice-says-foreign-students-cant-attend-online-only-college-this-fall-despite-pandemic/#22a8439c5ee1
======
fallennode
Trying to attend online school from a different time zone is a nightmare.
Imagine having to wake up for your finals at 3am.

Plus, what are students going to do if school goes online after an outbreak?

It's a rough time to be a student.

------
malshe
The announcement is available here as a PDF from ICE website:
[https://www.ice.gov/doclib/sevis/pdf/bcm2007-01.pdf](https://www.ice.gov/doclib/sevis/pdf/bcm2007-01.pdf)

This has put an immense pressure on universities and international students.
In particular, due to the very short time to make any changes, this
announcement has posed a serious challenge.

------
chrisseaton
> ICE Says Foreign Students Can’t Attend Online-Only College This Fall,
> Despite [Pandemic]

This article title has been truncated in a really silly way.

~~~
humanistbot
The title is also not describing it right: they must leave the US if they want
to keep attending a college that is going online-only (or a college that is
doing hybrid instruction, but all the classes they need that term are online
only).

~~~
N1H1L
They have to leave within 10 days of a college going online only.

------
patz
It is a bad enough time for everyone.

------
xenospn
Is there a point to this move, besides xenophobia and cruelty?

~~~
Vrondi
This essentially maintains the existing status quo without updating it for the
new realities. It was already true that you couldn't stay in the USA on a
student Visa if you were not taking face-to-face classes. They're continuing
to enforce that without changing anything for the changed world reality.

